

What's Wrong with the Amazon Fire Phone? - ableal
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2469066,00.asp

======
ableal
_" If you are going to have 3D capability, why not incorporate a way to make
some compelling 3D images with the phone?"_

That's actually a good point. Most phones are big enough that two cameras at
opposite ends would be as far apart as human eyes ...

~~~
georgemcbay
Both the Nintendo 3DS (portable console) and the HTC EVO 3D (phone) have dual
camera setups so you can take 3D photos and videos.

When the rumors were swirling about the Fire's 3D I just assumed it would have
the same sort of setup (even if the 3D display was just a parallax effect),
but alas. In any case, there were so many WTFs (AT&T exclusive, price, etc)
about the phone when they officially announced it that the omission of ability
to create 3D content was pretty far down the list.

